# Pope With Cyclemotor Test.



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2016)

i cleaned up my pope and like the idea of putting the cycle motor on it instead of the merkel. The frame geometry is better for the fit and I like the idea of a patina built bike. What do you think?


----------



## Greg M (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm not usually a fan of motorized bikes, but somehow that works for me.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Greg.  I've decided against it and look for the right candidate down the line.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 12, 2016)

restored anything looks gross


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 12, 2016)

Well it's Not restored its original paint as is the motors and the tank.. But I will restore something just for spite lol


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2016)

oh sure.....dip it up slather it up....you know what to do


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ha ha....no dippin on this one. I might use it as display with the motor set up. The rear fender is at the point that putting a sheath on it won't kill it. So I'm at a draw on it for now but it's not out. I might strip something you like and restore it just to f--with ya though.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2016)

dont care.....you have something i like? nuthin but luv...."angry mark"


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 338210 View attachment 338209 i cleaned up my pope and like the idea of putting the cycle motor on it instead of the merkel. The frame geometry is better for the fit and I like the idea of a patina built bike. What do you think?




I think it looks cool.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks catfish.  I think it would be a great candidate for this motor. Still need some fab and parts to finish it but I'm still on hold to do it for now. Got a car and some other motor bikes to work on. Ha ha "angry Mark". I'm just miss understood that's all.....  :0


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2016)

A glorious sight indeed!


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 16, 2016)

definitely cool set up
don't think the fuel line next to exhaust is very good idea
maybe turn petcock around


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks I'll look into it.  I'm feelin the vibe that this could show well.


----------



## oldiron73 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like it....... The motor looks good.......


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you..I do too...


----------

